# You best be hugging, kissing, chatting, goofing, laughing, paying careful attention



## bbqbeefkake

Affection, conversation, laughter, giving a damn, following through on opportunities to make your lovers day is vital. 

You can still screw it up but you wont get it right unless you have a foundation of smiles and good will with some consistent good 'ol all American give a $hit dispensed like little love pellets from you for your lover to nibble and nourish on every day the sun comes up. 

Fail that at your own peril. 

Thanks for playing. :smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

Couldn't agree more!

A relationship truly is a "living" thing and must be tended to regularly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbqbeefkake

happy as a clam said:


> A relationship truly is a "living" thing and must be tended to regularly


All relationships are gardeny. 

They need planting, watering, weeding and yea buddy...

Harvesting. 

I love to harvest. Yum! 

That emotional bank account thing is also helpful. 

You cant make a withdrawal without a deposit. A negative balance and you're bankrupt.


----------



## gouge_away

Plants thrive on bull$hit, marriages don't.


----------

